
Growth-Hacking while sitting at the stadium - mbruschi
https://medium.com/@timeular/how-we-reached-2-on-product-hunt-and-got-1000-signups-at-0-while-sitting-at-the-stadium-a3df4954fffa
======
gcatalfamo
The title is misleading. OP gets notice of being featured on Product Hunt
while - unrelated - attending a rugby match

